# Hello Brethren -



## Rex Erese Jr. (May 4, 2015)

I'm your brother rex from Logia Bonifacio No. 2 of Gran Logia Nacional de Filipinas (National Grand Lodge of the Philippines), Supremo Consejo Del Grado 33 Para Filipinas, R.'.E.'.A.'.A.'. First in the Orient


----------



## dfreybur (May 4, 2015)

Welcome to the forum


----------



## HumbleTXMason (May 5, 2015)

Maligayang pagdating!


----------



## jwhoff (May 5, 2015)

Hello Brother!  I've seen this smiling face around.  How are you doing?  Enjoy yourself on the boards.


----------



## HumbleTXMason (May 5, 2015)

@jwhoff 

Who me? LOL yeah, just trying to enjoy myself and read as much as possible here...


----------



## mrpierce17 (May 6, 2015)

Welcome


----------



## jwhoff (May 6, 2015)

HumbleTXMason said:


> @jwhoff
> 
> Who me? LOL yeah, just trying to enjoy myself and read as much as possible here...



Have we got a web for you.  Don't forget to pull down that last blue pamphlet you received upon being raised.  There is a host of tomes in the bibliography that will teach you the ropes of freemasonry.  Go to the Grand Lodge website, print out a copy of the request form, fill it out, send it in, and enjoy the readings.  You are only out enough money to send it back via snail mail to the library.  There are over 60 volumes that will get you farther along the path of light than most masons go in a lifetime.  Stick close, and receive further light.

Don't burn out, don't join an appendant body to soon.  Relax, and enjoy.

We're the better for you in our midst my Brother.


----------



## HumbleTXMason (May 7, 2015)

@jwhoff 

oh, this ain't my first rodeo... I was raised in 2000, but have been away for a while now... so re-learning a lot of the stuff that I learnt at that time... amazingly, it's all coming back!


----------



## Joel Avalos (May 8, 2015)

Welcome to the forum brother.


----------

